# Favourite Free Apps?



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

What are your favourite free Apps for the iPhone and why? What does the app do for you?

So far I have only downloaded the Where app. What else is useful?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

The lightsaber app is most useful. I am no longer scared of a dark Jedi attack.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

wonderings said:


> The lightsaber app is most useful. I am no longer scared of a dark Jedi attack.


ROTFLMAO, good one. Fear not young Jedi.:clap:


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

LastFM rocks da house. If I search for Brand New Heavies, it links me up with awesome acid jazz bands from the UK I have never even heard from. Buffering is quick. I like the way the UI works. Epocrates RX is cool too. Lots of important info there on meds.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

Well remote is unquestionibly the best free app. I also like Facebook, AIM (if only we had something like this for MSN!), Shazam, TapTap and to impress all your friends: iPint.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm waiting for all the garbage (sorry, i count the lightsaber app in this category) to subside and for someone to write something truly, truly useful. Right now it feels an awful lot like Facebook, if you know what I mean...

It's not free, but the only app i find myself using right now is Tuner.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm not big on iPhone games, but I just found a GREAT one. There is a free trial with 10 levels and its very well designed and polished. *Labyrinth LE*


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

I really like Evernote, the UI is amazingly good and has a great companion app for your desktop(s) and it is totally free for the iPhone, Mac, and web services.

Really great it you are out and about and need to make notes that you want to sync with your Mac.


----------



## cowasaki (Feb 13, 2008)

Anyone tried mocha lite or pro...does it work on a headless mac?


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

WordPress is a nice app if you manage one or more WordPress sites. I also am a fan of AIM.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Has anyone downloaded and tried TruPhone a free VOIP app?


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

TruPhone looks expensive. Prices are in British Pounds, which would add up quickly. It wouldn't be so bad if you were talking to another TruPhone user, but beyond that, it would be a lot of money.


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

I've tried truphone (You get $4.00 free when you download). It's very clear and you don't get the Skype delays.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Aurora Feint is pretty neat and addictive. The kids love the Jirby Match game. iPint is always great for a laugh with it's frosty cold one. VNC lite to control another computer is wicked. Tap Tap Revenge, as noted above, pretty cool. Facebok works well enough and Wordpress app, just released, is great!

AIM is alright, limited and where $%^& is iChat????


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

cowasaki said:


> Anyone tried mocha lite or pro...does it work on a headless mac?


I tried Lite for 3 days before dropping the $6 for the full version. I don't need the extra features, but I want to support the development of this app. 5 stars.

You will have to enable VNC password in the Remote Management pane of System Prefs.

My Favs: Mocha VNC Lite (Though I upgraded), UrbanSpoon and Shazam


----------



## cowasaki (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks MacDaddy, 

I will give it a shot. If I like Mocha Lite, I'll join you in supporting the development of this too.

For the record I like: bloomberg and sudoku unlimited.


----------



## mirkrim (Oct 20, 2006)

Remote
Voice Notes
Wordpress


----------



## AgentXXL (May 2, 2008)

MacDaddy said:


> I tried Lite for 3 days before dropping the $6 for the full version. I don't need the extra features, but I want to support the development of this app. 5 stars.
> 
> You will have to enable VNC password in the Remote Management pane of System Prefs.
> 
> My Favs: Mocha VNC Lite (Though I upgraded), UrbanSpoon and Shazam


Thanks for the info about Mocha VNC and the full version being released. I had used the 'Check for Updates' feature in iTunes but it doesn't recognize the full version as an 'update' of the free light version. Regardless, I've bought it now... 

And as for free apps, Aurora Feint is definitely a decent freebie, as are LastFM, eReader and NetNewsWire. There are a couple of decent web apps too... TextonPhone.com as an alternative eBook source, and dbelements.com for StripR (comics) and Reader, yet another eBook source that lets you upload your own eBook content.


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

My 5 Favourite so far are...

Crash Bandicoot Nitro Kart 3D (only purchased game)

Tap Tap Revenge (kinda like Guitar Hero but for 3 fingers .... needs more songs though)

Aurora Feint (a brick breaking game but you can turn the iPhone & the blocks turn as well)

Shazam (For when you hear a song on the radio, movie, mall & want to know the artist, title, album... everything)

ShowTimes (shows movie listings by theatre... very organized & clean ... works in Kitchener, Ontario  )

n of course I'm on Myspace & Facebook all the time on my iPhone... people tell me "man you put your life on Facebook  "


----------



## machael (Apr 27, 2008)

stanza is a free ebook reader with access to a gigantic library of, also free, books. I absolutely love this app and I finally don't have to shell out $60+ for Moby Dick!


----------



## jennyvier (Jul 14, 2008)

Here's my faves, some webapps, and some apps from the app store:

• This one is a webapp, but it's GREAT - Accuweather.. The weather app that comes with the iPhone is not so great, but this web app is AWESOME. Super extensive while staying fast-loading. And beautifully designed with a pretty webclip as well. (Click on the tiny "i" in the corner to set the default city. ANd try clicking on the little icons to the right of the current temp to switch to hourly weather forecast and a satellite view of weather conditions!)

• I also love the Mobile Flickr app. I can't believe it's not more popular on iTunes! I have every photo I've ever taken accessible from my iPhone at all times. Neato.

• Another great web app for those of you in Ottawa - I put the OC Transpo transpo mobile version of the travel planner (OC Transpo Mobi) on my homescreen as a webclip (and made my own icon via clipclick - ClipClick - The iPhone Webclip Assistant.) It's come in VERY handy!

• I just downloaded OneTap Movies. It was *almost* free ($2.00) but totally worth it! It works in Canada contrary to popular belief - just put in your postal code and set that as the default location. It shows you all the nearby theatres, what they're showing, a link to the movies details on IMDB and you can click on the movie poster to see a trailer. It's got a great design as well.

• One more webapp - For those of you who like DeviantArt, they have a BEAUTIFUL web app. Just visit the main deviantART site on the iPhone and you'll automatically go to the optimised page. Good for iPhone backgrounds! (Just hold your finger down on the image and it will download to your Camera Roll.)

I could go on, really. But I'll stop.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

The following apps made my home screen:

- Facebook (free)
- Super Monkey Ball ($9.99)
- Pianist ($5.99)
- Crash Bandikoot 3D ($9.99)
- Shazam (Free)
- NYTimes (Free)
- iPint (Free)
- Remote (Free)
- Jott (Free)
- Twitterific (Free) (Although this one has a delete pending, I don't really understand what this app is?)
- AIM (Free)

Apps that made the home screen and were then deleted:

- Jared (Free) (What the HELL is this!! :lmao
- PhoneSaber (Free)
- Tap Tap Revenge (Free)
- Scribble (Free)
- iMaze (Free)
- More Cowbell (Free)
- T4Two (Free)


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

uPhone said:


> - Jared (Free) (What the HELL is this!! :lmao


*Jared, the Butcher of Song!* - interesting Wikipedia read...


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

I've got myTo-Dos, Facebook, Twitterific, NYT, Stocks, Bloomburg, Currency, and ESPN Web App on my home screen.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

jennyvier said:


> • I also love the Mobile Flickr app. I can't believe it's not more popular on iTunes! I have every photo I've ever taken accessible from my iPhone at all times. Neato.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Which Flickr app are you using?? There are a few


----------



## PierreB (Mar 5, 2007)

*Replacement for stock App*

Just wanted to add one more to the free app list: Bloomberg. It is much better than the stock app that comes with the phone as: 

- covers indexes from around the world; 
- have updated feed of Bloomberg news; 
- excellent interface. 

iffound is another great little app if you want to put a message on the opening screen of your iPhone.


----------



## Crystalle (Jul 24, 2008)

*any interested beta testers out there?*

We're a Canadian iPhone app developer and close to launching our iPhone app. We would love a few more beta testers. It's a video related app, so people who like to watch videos on their iPod touch or iPhone would be most appreciated. We have room to add about 20 people... and we'll need your UDID to get you signed on. If anyone is interested, PM me. BTW, you'll need to download the 'Ad Hoc Helper' from the App Store to send us your UDID.

Thanks!


----------



## jennyvier (Jul 14, 2008)

MacDaddy said:


> jennyvier said:
> 
> 
> > • I also love the Mobile Flickr app. I can't believe it's not more popular on iTunes! I have every photo I've ever taken accessible from my iPhone at all times. Neato.
> ...


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm using the free AirMe app for Flickr until an official app finds the App store.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

jennyvier said:


> Well, it *was* called Mobile Flickr, but I looked for it in the app store and it was renamed to "mobile fotos" to avoid being mistaken for an official mobile flickr app. (Which I'm amazed flickr hasn't created yet.)


Personally I'm a huge fan of Exposure - I like the way the program is laid out a lot more. The Premium version doesn't have the ads but is otherwise exactly the same.


----------



## jennyvier (Jul 14, 2008)

Exposure ran *really* slow for me and crashed a bunch of times. So far Mobile Fotos has been crash free. 

Also, I like their application icon more. Which I know shouldn't have anything to do with my decision... but I'm a graphic designer. So there it is. ^_~*


----------

